# What would you like to see in a brew shop



## Kay (19/12/15)

Hi my name is Kay and I've just started managing a brew shop, I'm absolutely loving it and the customers are a great bunch. My question is what do people want to see in a brew shop other than the usual products? I have a few ideas but would love to hear what you guys have to say, thanks and I look forward to your responses.


----------



## madpierre06 (19/12/15)

Wider range of yeasts, particularly more exotic beasties. Keeping in mind that chain HBS's seem to be usually tied to supply/brand agreements, from what I've seen anyways.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (19/12/15)

Or HBS apart from a few, tend to be focused on supplying distillers and kit brewers.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (19/12/15)

Decent yeasts

Decent hops




And all stored properly


----------



## droid (19/12/15)

Hi Kay, not a bad time to get in considering the Brewery you've got there which will create more awareness of brewing surely. The flip-side being the ease of buying on-line through Melbourne tho

For me shopping locally in Bairnsdale is pretty expensive, the guys are friendly enough but also don't have the knowledge of All-Grain brewing which makes it tough when you want to order grain and they don't know anything about it. 

So, I'd like to see an All-Grain brewer in the Local Home Brew Shop, which would mean getting in on some brew days here and there as opposed to being a retailer supplying the od bits and pieces

Good luck and if you haven't done so yet i'd suggest getting to know the crew at the local brewery - as you could help each other out with awareness


----------



## DU99 (19/12/15)

a good working Web Page helps any store,even run a brew club with the locals


----------



## michaeld16 (19/12/15)

Being on the north west of tas I would just like to see a brew shop... sorry that's no help


----------



## Bribie G (19/12/15)

It's a tough one really, on the one hand you have the likes of Big W selling Coopers tins that undercuts your profits on those lines.
Then at the more skilled level there are large online stores such as sponsors on this forum that supply just about everything except kits, and in a sense they are the "Coles, Woolies and Aldi" of home brewing as opposed to the old corner stores.

Your best weapon is to get a really good knowledge of home brewing so you can be a source of advice, and as suggested above when you sell yeasts and hops, keep them in a display fridge, especially over the Australian Summer.

Maybe you could also find a supply partner who could enable you to sell 25k sacks of grain for a reasonable price.

Hanging out on forums such as this one can also give you a feel for what beer styles and ingredients are popular.


----------



## Roosterboy (19/12/15)

Your on the right track asking Kay.


----------



## antiphile (19/12/15)

I really like the suggestion that you get to know any local craft brewers and assist in supporting them. It needn't cost you any money at all, but it's often the unseen grapevine and recommendations that puts a business into the black or out of the game.

Then, of course, find out if there's a local home brew group. If not, make yourself available to spawn one. Again, it doesn't necessarily require any monetary support other than a tiny bit of time (though if there's already small flourishing one, a couple of vouchers for various local comps will always return you loyalty and custom), but it's amazing how quickly word gets around unofficially. As an example, I tend to be influenced quite a lot by the opinions of friends initially, which may or may not encourage me to go into their shop. Then, if I go, I can go by my impression of the shop's knowledge and attitude. And for a weirdo like me, I make up mind via the "bullshit-meter". If I think someone knows stuff-all about something and don't say something like "I'm afraid I don't know" or "can I find out for you and let you know next time?" or similar, or think I just crawled out of the gutter* and assume everything I suggest is idiotic*, then it's bzzzzt for me, let's have a new contestant.

Certainly it's true that some people will make purely hard-headed economics-based decisions. Yet IMHO, more people than you'd guess are willing to pay a little more for good service, good advice and an "accepting" culture. And sometimes, that may only mean biting your tongue a little and saying to yourself "it's not the way I'd do it, but this person has some preferences and limitation in equipment and wallet, so lets see how I can give him the best outcome given those limitations".

Finally, don't be surprised if the most obvious looking down and out no-hoper is the person who can really influence other people to make your efforts a success.

PS. This is not only possible, but likely, however I'd like to try to retain just one shred of undeserved dignity.

End of rant.


----------



## MartinOC (19/12/15)

"if there's a local home brew group. If not, make yourself available to spawn one."

Gold.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/12/15)

Co2 re-fills.

I don't buy much from my LHBS but I always get my bottle filled there and invariably walk out with something else.


----------



## Kay (19/12/15)

Thank you guys there are some great ideas and excellent advice. At this stage we have decided to have a sausage sizzle and tasting night encouraging people to come once a month for a chat, swap some recipes and taste each others brews. Down the track I would love to get some more products in and would love to hear what you the customer would like to see, we have a small range of hops and yeast, and another range we are doing is ready made beer kits, for example if you like "Corona" we would have all the ingredients need to make a beer that tastes like it all in one bag, with instructions on how to make it, we have done the same with spirits too.


----------



## Moad (19/12/15)

Social nights are a good idea, variety of ingredients may not be commercially viable as you will struggle to compete with those places that have cheaper prices a d high turnover. Service is where you will win, with knowledgeable staff and friendly service. 

It is a tough one, on one hand you have the kits and bits guys that will come in and buy something on the day. Those should be easy to cater for. The guys and girls that have a recipe in mind and just want a cheap price, availability and generally know what they are doing...they are the challenge and that would be most people on This forum. Tasting sessions, bulk buys, kegging gear etc would be how to get more experienced people in. Sponsor a brew club? Provide a few ingredients for brew challenges etc.


----------



## DU99 (19/12/15)

Clone Kits using Extract never been a favourite,plus it's expensive compared to ALL GRAIN


----------



## Judanero (19/12/15)

Some reasonably priced enclosed temp controllers (tagged and tested STC's?) and an emphasis on temp control.

If you can demonstrate to your customers the little effort required and that it will make better beer I think they'll be more likely to return because it's cheap and easy.

I think cater for the "cheap and easy" crowd-while helping them make better beer, but definitely have the knowledge and advice for the more in depth brewers and you won't go wrong. Printed "how to guides" e.g making a starter, when to dry hop might help lift some of the mystery that surrounds this hobby when you first start.

As previously mentioned well stored decent variety of yeast (wet and dry), and fresh well stored hops. You said you had a small variety of hops but even if you had say three to four for each style (Eg UK, Euro US, Aus) it would probably provide enough variety at least initially.

If you took the time you could probably buy some voile and have biab bags sewn up sold for a reasonable price, and with a printed ' how to guide' could probably step people through the transition to cheap all grain aka the slippery slope.

Also a good supply of sodium per carbonate and star san is convenient and necessary when you first start out.

I personally think a lot of the danger with kits to 'make' commercial examples is they almost never taste what the average punter starting out wants them to taste like. I mean if you have a Tooheys NEW kit it will almost certainly NOT taste like NEW- this will turn some people away.. but if you can step them through the small adjustments needed to help the yeast-and use half decent yeast-in the right temperature range, even if it doesn't taste exactly like they're after they may be more inclined to stick with it because the beer will be reasonably good irrespective if it is an exact clone or not.

My 2c.


----------



## BJB (19/12/15)

madpierre06 said:


> Wider range of yeasts, particularly more exotic beasties. Keeping in mind that chain HBS's seem to be usually tied to supply/brand agreements, from what I've seen anyways.


I agree with madpierre, the problem is we are a minority, and yeasts have a shelf life. No HB shop wants to be stuck with 'out of date' yeasts.


----------



## Mardoo (20/12/15)

Here's a vote for well-organised. There's an LHBS here that has everything shelved in no apparent logical order with SFA signs. It's so hard to find things I have to ask the owner - who is on the phone or with a customer 90% of the time - where things are. Good organisation with clear signage can help you deal with the fact you don't have money for endless staffing and therefore help keep customers.


----------



## TimT (20/12/15)

Wine brewing material too. Cider and fruit presses, apple mills. Possibly some quality varietal honey, with potential for bulk deals, as it's a product that's good for both mead makers and brewers. 

One problem is there are different sorts of brewers - beer brewers don't always interact with wine brewers and vice versa. The two groups are very distinct markets, though they have interlinked skills and much of their material and products interlink too. 

Personally I'd love to see a wider selection of old beer brewing herbs at home brew stores - mugwort, yarrow, marsh rosemary, bog myrtle, juniper, even some wild lettuce sap/lactucacarium - but I accept us recreationist weirdos are a very small demographic indeed


----------



## Reman (20/12/15)

There are some craft maltsters in Oz, eg. Voyager and I think there was a forum member in Tassie (dead pony?) that was starting out. it would be great to have a place that stocks them as I would be happy to buy!


----------



## DU99 (20/12/15)

"Not for horses",........could stock a few FWK'S.there about $45 which some cases are cheaper some of those Extract version's


----------



## SBOB (20/12/15)

TimT said:


> but I accept us recreationist weirdos are a very small demographic indeed


thats an understatement


----------



## sp0rk (20/12/15)

Reman said:


> There are some craft maltsters in Oz, eg. Voyager and I think there was a forum member in Tassie (dead pony?) that was starting out. it would be great to have a place that stocks them as I would be happy to buy!


Apparently there's a new one in the Upper Hunter/Tamworth region that's doing 25kg sacks for around $30 each (must be a farmer who owns the grain farm)
Struggling to find anything about them online, though


----------



## Droopy Brew (20/12/15)

Decent array of hops well stored. Grain crushing service ( I could buy in bulk and crush myself but for convenience I just buy crushed to order and pay more for it). A few good books to encourage customers to get into all grain. Sponsorship of local brew club. Decent array of dry yeasts- liquid is great but as mentioned the holding time is short. Basic brew in a bag set up- the 30L plastic bucket with element and bag.

Good service and knowledgeable staff but are the #1.


----------



## btrots87 (20/12/15)

Wider variety of unhopped extract would be nice, (e.g. pilsner, munich) rather than just the standard light, dark and wheat.


----------



## Spiesy (20/12/15)

Wide range of raw ingredients, all organised, with best before dates easily visible online for all perishable products (yeast and hops). Raw ingredients are the products that most customers come back to you week after week for. Personally I don't like the generic branded (and rebadged) stuff, like Coopers, Brew Cellar, Mash Tun etc. I would recommend going for brand names where you can. But it does depend on your target demographic, Brewers are generally split into two camps - those who want to save money, and those who want to make the best beer possible. Of course the lines do get blurred sometimes, but the majority of Homebrew shops in this country focus on the former.


----------



## BJB (20/12/15)

sp0rk said:


> Apparently there's a new one in the Upper Hunter/Tamworth region that's doing 25kg sacks for around $30 each (must be a farmer who owns the grain farm)
> Struggling to find anything about them online, though


There are a few places selling Australian grain for around this price, and imported grain way cheaper as well. Unfortunately not near me.
HB shops do need to make a profit of course and grain is a big seller now days, even bulk buys are a rip off if you knew what the cost of a bag of grain was wholesale.. 
My apologizes to the OP, going way off topic here.


----------



## SBOB (20/12/15)

BJB said:


> There are a few places selling Australian grain for around this price, and imported grain way cheaper as well. Unfortunately not near me.


mind sharing a few places, so others can see if they are 'near them'?


----------



## BJB (20/12/15)

SBOB said:


> mind sharing a few places, so others can see if they are 'near them'?


----------



## Mr B (20/12/15)

Apart from products, I think that clear instructional material on brewing would be useful for you (owner), and potential customers.

Most people have nooooo idea about brewing, and all grain more so.

Clear photographic depictions of the process and ingredients would help the average punter understand the process from the bag of grain sitting on the shelf to actual beer.

Its quite simple really, but people dont know how to do it. I read this forum for about a year before I jumped into all grain, but I am a little ocd.

And of course, people would buy stuff to try it. Get someone started, and you might have a consistent customer for the future.


----------



## Judanero (20/12/15)

BJB- So you don't know or....

Seemed like a pretty straight forward question from SBOB.


----------



## BJB (20/12/15)

Judanero said:


> BJB- So you don't know or....
> 
> Seemed like a pretty straight forward question from SBOB.


No I don't know, I must have had a dream. Sorry to confuse any of you buying grain.
Best buys are from your LHBS.

Cheers


----------



## Kay (20/12/15)

I have seen a few people suggesting grain, can anyone tell me what the best sorts to have on hand would be as I wouldn't want to get the wrong ones in


----------



## Yob (21/12/15)

BJB said:


> There are a few places selling Australian grain for around this price, and imported grain way cheaper as well. Unfortunately not near me.
> HB shops do need to make a profit of course and grain is a big seller now days, even bulk buys are a rip off if you knew what the cost of a bag of grain was wholesale..
> My apologizes to the OP, going way off topic here.


I do know those prices and the margins aren't as big as you think.


----------



## 4KingAle (21/12/15)

Reasons why I avoid my lhbs.
No gas refills(swap only which I now use)
Only small bags of expensive hops unrefrigerated and not vacuum sealed
Grain only sold in small (1kg etc) bags already milled and not vacuum sealed
Staff have a bit of a cocky know everything attitude and feel inflexible 

There are better qualified to answer this but I would suggest as far as grain goes.
Jw or bb ale 
Weyermann pilsner
Simpson Maris otter
Wheat malt
And then be prepared to split and bag some common speciality malts
Munich,Vienna caramalts etc


----------



## SBOB (21/12/15)

Yob said:


> I do know those prices and the margins aren't as big as you think.


thats what I thought, but it seems querying BJB about these magical lower price suppliers was too much for him to comprehend.

Let me try making stuff up also
There are a few places around selling Wyeast for 50c a smack pack, unfortunately not near me
There are a few places around selling this season hops for $1/kg, unfortunately not near me


----------



## SBOB (21/12/15)

BJB said:


> No I don't know, I must have had a dream. Sorry to confuse any of you buying grain.
> Best buys are from your LHBS.
> 
> Cheers


Thats what I like about internet forums.... everyone is so helpful
Thanks for contributing


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/15)

You would only need 1 bag of each specialty grains like Xrtal, choc, RB, vienna malt etc. They will last a long time as they are not generally sold by the bag full at your LHBS

Buy a cheap vac sealer for doing up 1Kg packs of crushed grains or smaller bags of hops

You might need a mill, but you could get one reasonably cheap, under $200-300 easly

Gas refills would be handy for some

I guess the trick is to not carry to much stock that wont sell quickly.


----------



## HBHB (21/12/15)

Geez, if someone's selling malted grain at $30 a bag, let me know. I want about 48 metric tonne a year, but I want a free mill monkey with mine.


----------



## klangers (21/12/15)

:icon_offtopic:
The current spot price for malting grade barley is about $250/t, ex silo/farm. $30/25kg equates to $1,200 per tonne.



Somewhere in between that is transport, malting, packaging, transport and the maltser's margin.

Now, considering we can get about 1 tonne of bags per pallet (this is very optimistic), the most pallets we'll get on a standard semi is about 22. 22 tonnes of grain per truck = $26,400 worth of malt (@$30/bag)

Let's assume the truck is driving 500km from the farm to the malthouse, and another 500km to the retailer that magically sells this malt for $30/packaged bag. A semi on-highway consumes about 1 L of fuel per km. So we're talking at least $1,600 of fuel. This is 6% of the finished product price. This is fuel ALONE, before the transport companies other costs (drivers, maintenance, tyres, tolls) and margin. You could easily sink 15% of the finished malt price in transport alone. Then you have the packaging materials (the bag, pallets, pallet wrapping) and all the labour involved to package the malt.

Anyone who thinks there is fat margins and big profits to be made in selling a commodity is thoroughly deluded.


----------



## HBHB (21/12/15)

To go with the goodies Stu suggested, a set of 1g incremental trade scales (certified)

Health Dep't Food License for packaging blends, malts, hops, etc. (plus sub sectioned for Grain storage)

Freezers for the hops.

Fridge for the Yeasts etc.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/15)

Unfortunately everyone in the chain wants to make 15% profit...the more in the chain the more it costs


----------



## HBHB (21/12/15)

klangers said:


> You could easily sink 15% of the finished malt price in transport alone.


It's actually more like 38%


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/15)

HBHB said:


> Health Dep't Food License for packaging blends, malts, hops, etc. (plus sub sectioned for Grain storage)


Not sure if you would need Health Dept licencing for the grains and hops, and if you dont, dont. It can cost a few $$$ to go down that route


----------



## HBHB (21/12/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Not sure if you would need Health Dept licencing for the grains and hops, and if you dont, dont. It can cost a few $$$ to go down that route


Certainly do - in every state and territory in Australia. If it's consumed by a human, you need to have it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/15)

In NSW food premises comes under your local council.. Certain things you dont need any licences for, but things like meat, dairy, eggs you most certainly do.

At the very least you would need a safe food handling cert


----------



## Batz (21/12/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Not sure if you would need Health Dept licencing for the grains and hops, and if you dont, dont. It can cost a few $$$ to go down that route


Supprizes me as well, that means health food shops, Asian shops, Indian shops, lolly shops
etc that all repackage spices, grains, beans and rice require Health Dept. licencing? I don't think too many I visit in the Valley would have this.


----------



## antiphile (21/12/15)

klangers said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> A semi on-highway consumes about 1 L of fuel per km. So we're talking at least $1,600 of fuel.


Holy jeebers cripes.

My BIL used to drive long-haul semis (he was based in the NT at that stage) and he told me some of them carry enough fuel to do a trip from Brissie to Perth without having to refuel.Thank gosh I never have to pay the bill to fill 'er up!


----------



## Matplat (21/12/15)

The digression in this thread is fantastic!


----------



## antiphile (21/12/15)

Sorry Matplat. I meant to put in my post that those long-haul semis could be used to haul malted grain! :blush:

Edit added 6:15pm: Getting back on topic, what I would definately *not* want to see *ever* in a LHBS is a Ducati riding tattoed thug who would be subject to the VLAD laws if he crossed into Qld in any brew store. So please make sure you filter your customers well. Maybe it would be worthwhile employing a bouncer.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/15)

Batz said:


> Supprizes me as well, that means health food shops, Asian shops, Indian shops, lolly shops
> etc that all repackage spices, grains, beans and rice require Health Dept. licencing? I don't think too many I visit in the Valley would have this.


Exactly.

And grain and hops are not directly consumed


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/15)

antiphile said:


> Sorry Matplat. I meant to put in my post that those long-haul semis could be used to haul malted grain! :blush:
> 
> Edit added 6:15pm: Getting back on topic, what I would definately *not* want to see *ever* in a LHBS is a Ducati riding tattoed thug who would be subject to the VLAD laws if he crossed into Qld in any brew store. So please make sure you filter your customers well. Maybe it would be worthwhile employing a bouncer.


Lucky I dont have tattoo's


----------



## Papa Lazarou (21/12/15)

SBOB said:


> Thats what I like about internet forums.... everyone is so helpful
> Thanks for contributing


Good work Carl.

On topic, most times on-line is cheaper than store front but If the owner knows more about his stock than you do and doesn't feed you BS it can be worth the trip.
I bought my false bottom from my local as I could physically try it in my mash tun.
Well stored yeast and hops is also hard to find in the local brew shops as they tend to focus on kit brewers and spirits.

Long live LHB's


----------



## Matplat (22/12/15)

If you can, go check out Toowoomba Homebrewers... then make your store exactly like that! One of the few negatives about my recent relocation is that I won't have access to that store anymore 

They have 90% of the grains, hops and yeast you'll need reasonably priced, fresh wort kits brewed in house, all sorts of extracts (not just light, amber and dark), grain milling and vacuum packing free of charge, helpful staff and they host the local brew club meetings.


----------



## Beamer (23/12/15)

i would like to see a smile and hear more than "I dont know", this is why i shop online, then again my lhbs is a tobacconists with a shelf of K&K


----------



## MastersBrewery (25/12/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And grain and hops are not directly consumed


 I believe you mean it's not intended for direct consumption. I'm always chewing on a bit of grain when I start weighing out recipes. Gives you an idea of flavour/ freshness.


----------



## mudd (25/12/15)

Kay, there's some good ideas here. At the end of the day you need to provide what your customers want. I'm not sure where your located but you need to have the demand to turn over your stock regularly (whether that's kits or allgrain). there is a risk in going hell for leather on all grain and having a glut of stale ingredients in a few months time. Having said that I think the opportunity long term is in being able to make the freshest homemade beer possible which is all grain brewing.


----------



## Feldon (25/12/15)

Hi, Kay.

You're shop is located in Sale in Vic., so you could find out from the local water authority what the mineral profile is of the town water supply (assuming the whole town is fed from the same source).

You could then work out what mineral additions are needed to optimise the water for brewing beer, and put together kits of all the necessary mineral additions needed to adjust the water. You could sell these kits with a 'how to' instruction sheet. If this seems a bit complex, just post here the town water profile data and I'm sure AHB members with the know-how would help you to calculate the water addition dosages.

Selling a water addition kit like this would signal to the brewing community in Sale that you are dead serious about helping them make the best beer possible from the ingredients you are selling.

Best of luck with the shop.


----------



## nosco (25/12/15)

I have 2 hbs's near me. 1 about 15 min and the other about 30-40. I go to the further one because they have a good range of grain, yeast and hops, wine and cider gear and all the rest, plenty of choice to make any kind of beer i want, but also everyone there is an experienced brewer. From a business point of view this knowledge is great because they are always sellinge things i dont need but i make it very easy. Ive been to this shop many time in the last 2 years. If i were you Kay id be learning as much about brewing as i could.
Ive only been brewing for 2 years (pretty obsessively) but i think i know more about brewing and beer than the people at the shop closer to me. They sell extract brew kits a pretty good range of dried yeast and a limited range of hops. They do brew on premises which i think is their main business but i havnt been impressed with the beers i tasted at all. The last one i tasted was supposed to be a James Boags Premium tasting beer. To me it tasted more like a cream ale that i had brewed. Which leads me to think that their lagers (most of their beers) are actually made with ale yeast. Ive been to this shop 3 times in about 10 years.
My 2c educate yourself about brewing and look at what some of the bigger home brew shops are selling to give you a good idea. If you can educate your customers too then you'll have greater scope for your business.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/12/15)

As stated above, staff that are offering advice that comes from experience not from the packet instructions. Knowing your product and getting to know your clients is critical. Take your clients details so you can add them to a data base. Use that data base to assist you next time they come in.

Cheers


----------



## tugger (27/12/15)

A bloke with a long beard.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/12/15)

Please...for the love of beer, let him not be a hipster


----------



## manticle (27/12/15)

In Sale?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/12/15)

They are everywhere


----------



## manticle (27/12/15)

Few and far between in the 'norch at least.


----------



## manticle (27/12/15)

So that I'm not a totally off topic contributor:

It does depend a little on your target market and aims. All grain brewers are passionate, regular and usually reasonably knowledgeable customers. They are also a (growing) minority.

I will visit and revisit a shop that has a range of base malt, some well kept fresh liquid yeasts, a range of well stored fresh hops and various kegging accessories.

Add to that friendly staff who either know their products or are willing to help find information when requested, who listen to their clientele, aren't overly pushy and are willing to order stuff they don't carry on request.

A friendly, non elitist attitude to entry level brewers is also appreciated when I see it.


----------



## Benn (27/12/15)

manticle said:


> aren't overly pushy,
> A friendly, non elitist attitude to entry level brewers


Word!


----------



## Grainer (27/12/15)

Here you go heres my 2 cents.. A mini glycol recirculating pump system with fans that can fit into the keezer to keep my fonts cold !.. I am in the process of designing one but would prefer to go out and buy the bloody thing !


----------



## spog (27/12/15)

Grainer said:


> Here you go heres my 2 cents.. A mini glycol recirculating pump system with fans that can fit into the keezer to keep my fonts cold !.. I am in the process of designing one but would prefer to go out and buy the bloody thing !


Start a new thread on the design and build,and lets all have a go.


----------



## bradsbrew (27/12/15)

Grainer said:


> Here you go heres my 2 cents.. A mini glycol recirculating pump system with fans that can fit into the keezer to keep my fonts cold !.. I am in the process of designing one but would prefer to go out and buy the bloody thing !


A Tupperware container and a pond pump, sorted.


----------



## Grainer (27/12/15)

bradsbrew said:


> A Tupperware container and a pond pump, sorted.


So unprofessional.. I want to see stainless bling I can visit alone at night !


----------



## bradsbrew (27/12/15)

Grainer said:


> So unprofessional.. I want to see stainless bling I can visit alone at night !


Wrap it in alfoil.


----------



## Lager Bloke (28/12/15)

Hi all,IMO the better shops(not just HBS)all have staff that are knowledgeable on what they sell + offer advice,but if they aren't familiar with something will get more info from somebody who does know about method/product etc.Gas swap/refills for sure.Yeasts and hops stored properly a definite plus.Best of luck with it all Kay.
My 2c worth,Rob


----------



## mckenry (28/12/15)

May have been said before but my pet hates are;

1. No full sacks of base malt available on a drop in. (Have to order)
2. Out of date liquid yeasts where the retailer wont restock until all remaining sold
3. Hops and dry yeast on the shelf
4. Back to yeast - Stocks as many farmhouse belgian funky stuff as he/she does 'normal' ales, which gets us back to 2.

So address those and youre a winner in my book.
And do gas bottle refills or at least swap,n,go


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/12/15)

Liquid yeast is always going to be a problem for the smaller HBS

At best they will only have a few brewers among their customers that would want them. The reality is that most brewers who go to HBS are there to buy a tin.

To have a large range of liquid yeast for a small number of customers just isnt worth it, and any decent brewer will only buy it once and re-culture it. Along with the fact that most brewers only really use a few different yeast and not the whole range available.

I would stock a few basic popular liquids but even then I would expect them to sit for a while in the fridge

And to be honest, it would work out cheaper for the cust to buy on-line direct and get it mailed than get it from a shop that still has to put a margin on it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/12/15)

One thing I would do is to offer kit packs similar to what Grumpy's did years ago.

They where designed to go with a hopped tin and you boiled/steeped the pack of grains and malts. Dead simple and made great beer. Got many a brewer into AG beck then.

The trick is putting in the time to develop the packs and getting them right


----------



## antiphile (28/12/15)

Here's a really off-the-wall idea, and it probably has plenty of legal implications too. But just as a "thinking out loud" exercise...

Many of the customers that use liquid yeasts are (or become) quite adept at handling them, propgating them etc.

I wonder if a smaller LHBS could pick, say, half a dozen or a dozen of the most popular liquid yeasts and set up a yeast bank. Make a starter out of each and refridgerate and/or freeze the crop into smaller vials. That could alleviate the storage problem somewhat. Then, they could sell the vials directly to people who have the smarts to make their own starter, or for a few bucks more and with 48 hours or more notice, create a new starter ready for pitching.

Of course it would require an investment in money and time, and there are obviously many potential pitfalls,

Then again, maybe I just need a few more beers and a good lie down.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/12/15)

I cant see any real legal issues with that idea, as long as you didnt try and flog it as the original packaged product in original packaging.

Be no different to buying a sack of roast barley and making up 1kg packs to sell

As long as you where open and transparent about what you are doing it should be fine.

Good idea though


----------



## sstacey (28/12/15)

Hi Kay,
Thanks for asking. Not many brewshop owners have. 

In AU there hasn't really been any brewshop that has championed cask conditioned ales. Not like UK Brewing in the USA or other places in the UK. If I were establishing a brewing business I would look for a niche and this really seems the be a wide opening. Some other shops do sell some components but almost none provide an extensive range or show what they can supply on their websites. I have had to ring and ask and beat down doors to get cask supplies and most don't ring back...

Yet, cask conditioned ales (google CAMRA real ale) is a very commonly discussed topic on this site yet is VERY underserviced in Australia.

I am sure more brewers would be convinced to give cask conditioned ales (or even lagers) a go if a local brewshop took it seriously and championed it locally.

All the best with the business.


----------



## djsmi4 (9/2/16)

Hi Kay,

I bought (from memory) a can of Black Rock apple cider from you back in December. I'll be back soon for some English Bitter (Coopers or another brand) and advice on what kind of brew enhancer to go with it. I'm keen to do my next brew day when I've got some free time 

Looking forward to that EOI sausage sizzle I'd signed up for, once you get the numbers.

Cheers

Dave


----------

